# Other Programming > AJAX >  Published Ajax Website Accessed from other PCs on the Intarnet

## vinitsankhe

Hi Guys,

I have ajax web application that is made in ASP.NET 2005 with latest AJAXPro dll.

It loads a page with a Client Side Apply Button and a Textfield. When Apply button is clicked it starts fetching Server Time to the client side Textfield in an interval of 1 second. It works fine from my PC i.e. whenver I access the page from my machine.

But whenever I try to load the page from other PCs on my LAN the page gets accessed and shows the button and textfield. But when I click Apply button it loads "null" into text Field and continues loading the same. Does those PCs need DOTNET framework on them for AJAX to work?

The website is published ok, as it could load my page. 

But Ajax request from client side not working on other PCs. 

What should I do now?

Thx.

----------

